# Need plow guy in Gardiner, Maine



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I need to arrange for plowing this winter for a relative. This is on Carlson Lane. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## rondoo98 (Jul 8, 2009)

pm sent ? 
let me know if i can help


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Replied by PM (x2).


----------

